# Columbus Show Stuff



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Went to the Columbus show with buddy ,got to meet George (Liberty Bell) and Bill (Dollar Bill) .Good to meet you guys !.Lots of awesome glass there ,had to leave before i spent over my budget []. Pics of stuff i got,these are MM  Fenners  []


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Fenners with others ,the far right one  is from buddy (thanks)[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Poisons ,had not seen the Wyeth one before , it has a bruise and small crack in bottom unfortunately .The other is very small triangle like the Triloids but way smaller (maybe sample ?) []


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Size comparison to Wyeth poison (dose cup size)


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Cobalt eye wash cup []


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

With the other colors i have so far ,have seen a milk glass one .How many other colors are there ? []


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Inks and an odd colored Glovers []


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Glovers outside . Altered ? []


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

With other Glovers from collection []


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

These are from trade with buddy (thanks again !) Have to get his bottle to him yet but wanted to post these while postin .Sure glad to get these two ,and same day as show .Thompsons San Cura Ointment Titusville, Pa and druggist Ballinger and Siggins Phoenix Pharmacy Meadville ,Pa[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

With the other B & S i had .Thats it , all commons probably but i like em   ! 
    Great show and hopefully will make it to next years ![]


----------



## madman (Feb 22, 2011)

HEY RICK NICE FINDS! HMMM COLUMBUS WAS IT A HAUL FROM WHERE YOUR AT? MY BOTTLE SHOWS ARE COMING UP  ONE IS ABOUT 2 HOURS


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 22, 2011)

> Ballinger and Siggins Phoenix Pharmacy Meadville ,Pa


 
 Rick,..cool finds,...and another cool local druggist to add to the collection.....Sometimes those weird colored Glover's were florists novelty items from the 60's made over in Italy. (There are some cool colors, yellows, teals, etc. It would be cool to have a color run of just those! )[] Thanks for posting your finds....We're lucky we live near Fredonia,NY...(I think they were in Westfield too?)There's a lot of cool Fenner's bottles. Here's a cool link for you also.

 http://www.swsbm.com/Fenners/Complete%20Formulary-4.pdf


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 22, 2011)

> Glovers outside . Altered ?


 
 Probably one of the Italian made ones. They come in an array of colors. It will have a mold number on bottom.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Mike ,thanks , it was about 3&1/2 hours .Thanks Joe ,that Fenners Formulary link is great ,i think they listed a formula for every medicine known then .Wonder how many of those meds they produced  and packaged ?Thanks for the info on the Glovers ,Joe and Matt ,thought it was strange color and it was cheap (both red flags  but i liked it ). If any one has other Fenners bottles ,i would love to see a pic.[]


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought one of the repro Glover's just because of the color.  Now I need to find one of the repro teal Glover's.  It would be fun to have a color run of the repros.  The trick is finding a seller that realizes they are reproductions and not asking $100 because it is a rare colored Glover's.  Any one know what colors they made in the reproductions?
 That one seems to be a smoky greenish color.  Mine in a golden amber.


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 23, 2011)

Watch out once you start to collect size runs with the locals there's no going back...




> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> With the other B & S i had .Thats it , all commons probably but i like em   !
> Great show and hopefully will make it to next years ![]


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 23, 2011)

> Any one know what colors they made in the reproductions?


 I have seen light olive green , dark olive, sapphire blue, teal, and a few others.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Rick sorry we did'nt get to talk more you holding that huge bag of goodies an all .Looks like some great find there buddy way to go .Was a great show and some great people .I'll post a few buys later .
   bill


----------

